# plutôt que



## Snoopy59100

Ola a todos! existe una expresion particular para traducir "je préfère encore faire ça plutôt que ça"? . No pienso que "aun" sea correcto para traducir "encore".

Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Prefiero hacer esto mejor que aquello.

saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo que la frase española podría ser aún más corta que la que nos ofrece Víctor, pasando de verbo: antes esto que aquello.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## lrg1978

Estoy de acuerdo. Encore no se traduce en este caso.

Laura


----------



## yserien

Snoopy59100 said:


> Ola a todos! existe una expresion particular para traducir "je préfère encore faire ça plutôt que ça"? . No pienso que "aun" sea correcto para traducir "encore".
> 
> Gracias


Pues si, "encore" puede traducir tanto a todavía como a aun.
Este caso es diferente, es una acepción especial de "encore" si como tu frase va acompañada de "plutôt que de" o "bien que" (voir Trésor)


----------



## Snoopy59100

Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo que la frase española podría ser aún más corta que la que nos ofrece Víctor, pasando de verbo: antes esto que aquello.
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 

Disculpe me pero no entiendo que quiere decir,  voy a dar un ejemplo : "je préfère embaucher un homme plutôt qu'une femme / je préfère embaucher un homme plutôt que d'embaucher une femme". No veo como podria pasarme del verbo


----------



## Anthos

Hola Snoopy:
Mira lo que lo quiere decir Gévy (y que ella me corrija si no es así). Podemos traducir: "prefiero contratar a un hombre que a una mujer (muy políticamente incorrecto)" y en esta ocasión quizás habría que mantener el "prefiero" porque la frase destaca la situación de una opinión personal.
Sin embargo, también podríamos traducir: "mejor (antes) contrato a un hombre que a una mujer", porque en español esta expresión también expresa una opinión personal, y no sólo un juicio universal.
Si no te queda claro, me esfuerzo más, no te importe decirlo.
A bientôt.


----------



## Anthos

Se me ocurre una matización que tal vez podría conservar la traducción de "encore".
En la frase que abre el hilo: "je préfère encore....", ¿no está sirviendo "encore" para ligar la frase con otra?
Esto es: "aún así, prefiero....."
Esperemos otras aportaciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Anthos t'a très bien expliqué ce que je te proposais (merci Anthos) et je suis désolée de t'avoir décontenancé à ce point. Mais c'est une formule très espagnole et qui exprime en deux mots (antes... que...) ce "je préfère encore ... plutôt que". Le sens est tout à fait conservé et la phrase est très espagnole et correcte.

Mais si tu préfères une structure plus calquée sur la française, en reprenant un peu la phrase que j'avais en tète au début et qu'Anthos t'a proposée:

- Aun prefiero contratar a un hombre antes que a una mujer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase de *Snoopy*:

"je préfère embaucher un homme plutôt qu'une femme"

también se podría traducir -y sin que sirva de precedente- por:

*Contrataría a un hombre antes que a una mujer.* 

(estoy de acuerdo con Anthos , esta frase suena fatal...)

saludos


----------



## Snoopy59100

muchas gracias! es mucho mas claro para mi ahora   hay tantas proposiciones que no sé la cual elegir!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Snoopy59100 said:


> muchas gracias! es mucho mas claro para mi ahora  hay tantas proposiciones que no sé la cual elegir!


 
Yo no lo dudaría y elegiría a la señora


----------



## Santys

Buenas otra vez!

Estoy haciendo una traducción que solo me hace dudar... la pregunta de ahora os puede parecer una chorrada pero resulta que me he quedado sin palabras y no sé cómo traducir L’insomnie plutôt que ça.
Os escribo el fragmento en la que aparece la frase para que así veáis el contexto:

_Tus sais que tu t’endormis. Mais que plus tard, filtrant à travers ton sommeil, une inquiétude te réveilla dans un sursaut. C’était, en ouvrant les yeux, la voir te regarder, voir son visage penché sur toi et qui te regardait tandis que tu dormais._ *L’insomnie plutôt que ça.*
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Entiendo que el narrador hubiera preferido  para la persona con la que habla que se quedara sin dormir (insomnie) en lugar de dormir con la mirada de "la que la miraba durante su sueño" puesta en él/ella? (ça)

pero es frase complicada..


----------



## FranParis

Prefiero el insomnio a eso?


----------



## Nuri979

o que prefería el insomnio a despertarse sobresaltado con una mirada clavada en él mientras dormía


----------



## josepbadalona

FranParis said:


> Prefiero el insomnio a eso?


 
el problema es que hay tres personajes : el que duerme,el que mira, el que habla .... "prefiero" o "preferías" ...


----------



## Nuri979

la narración es en segunda persona (el narrador sería el alter ego del personaje que le (o se) está describiendo la escena) no? por lo que aunque hable de sí mismo habría que segir fiel a esa focalización, ¿¿hubieras preferido el insomnio a eso??. 
Por cierto de qué obra es?


----------



## FranParis

Tournons la difficulté : el insomnio es preferible a eso?


----------



## Santys

Hola: Sigo atento todas vuestras opiniones. La obra a la que corrsponde este fragmento es _Pas un jour_ de Anne F. Garreta.


----------



## grandluc

Antes que eso el insomnio...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mejor el insomnio que eso.


----------



## yserien

Eso no !! Prefiero mil veces el insomnio ! (Inspirado en las respuestas de nuestros amigos franceses)


----------



## czarl

"_Mejor la insomnia que eso"_


----------



## francais_espanol

Hola 

Como traducir: « je préfère sortir avec mes amis _plutôt qu'à aller à mon cours de_ karaté »

« Prefiero salir con mis amigos _que_ _ir a mi curso_ de karate »?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tom29

Hola

Yo lo traduciria mas bien por : "antes que"

"Prefiero salir con mis amigos antes que ir a mi curso de karate"

Espera las opiniones de los nativos

Saludos

Thomas


----------



## gvergara

Viendo la oración así, me parece que la traducción es correcta, pero ¿no debería decirse _Je préfère sortir avec mes amis *que d'*aller à mon cours_?


----------



## entremuro

Tom 29 tiene razón queda mejor ANTES QUE aunque con QUE IR tambien te entenderían.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Prefiero salir con mis amigos en vez de ir / antes que ir a mi curso de kárate.

En vez de ir a mi curso de kárate, prefiero salir con mis amigos.


Coincido con *entremuro* en que la versión con el escueto _que_ de *français_español* también se oye bastante, y se entiende de sobras, pero creo que no es del todo correcta, pero se dice, repito.
-


----------



## tom29

Rehola

en cuanto al Frances, yo diria : "que d'aller" como lo sugiere Gvergara, pero puede que lo digan de otra manera en Quebec aunque no sea correcto aqui.


----------



## francais_espanol

Mil gracias por sus respuestas. En cuanto a "que d'aller" y "plutôt qu'à", es una pregunta muy interesante. Voy a hacer la misma pregunta en el foro frances...


----------



## Albert 50

Hola a todos

En Quebec decimos "plutôt que d'aller"  (igual que en Francia).

Cordialmente
Albert


----------



## morrocotudo

bonsoir 
l'énoncé correct initial devrait êtrelutôt qu'aller à mon cours; 
plutôt écrire dans ce forum qu'être dans les embouteillages!!! 
Ne peut-on pas aussi utiliser pour la traduction: màs vale...que...; 
mejor......que..... avec des propositions infinitives?


----------



## Domtom

morrocotudo said:


> Ne peut-on pas aussi utiliser pour la traduction: màs vale...que...;
> mejor......que..... avec des propositions infinitives?


 
Más vale ir a mi curso de karate que salir con mis amigos

Es correcto, pero no tiene exactamente el mismo significado. _Preferir_ es subjetivo, mientras que el _valor_ es un hecho objetivo.

Por otro lado, si dices

Mejor ir a mi curso de karate que salir con mis amigos,

Aquí tampoco tiene el mismo significado. Puedes preferir una cosa aún a sabiendas de que no es lo mejor. Por ejemplo, prefiero, al escribir en francés, no dejar un espacio en blanco delante de un punto y coma, pero sé que es mejor hacerlo, pues es como lo dicta la gramática francesa.

La frase es correcta, pero no se ve quién es el sujeto. Ello se soluciona con el subjuntivo:

Mejor que _vaya_ *yo* a mi curso de karate que no que _salga_ (ahora no hace falta repetir _yo_, se sobrentiende por el contexto) con mis amigos.

De todos modos, creo que con el infinitivo también vale, especificando el sujeto:

Prefiero salir *yo* con mis amigos que ir (misma nota que antes) a mi curso de karate


----------



## morrocotudo

Gracias Domtom. 
¡Más me gusta aprender de tu respuesta que seguir con la mente por las nubes!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría sencillamente:

*Prefiero salir con mis amigos a ir a clase de karate.*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Me dirían si traduje bien esta frase que habla de la concepción marxista del sujeto histórico?:

"Ces masses _sont _l'histoire, plutôt qu'elles ne la font"

"Estas masas, más bien que hacerla, _son _la historia"

Merci!!


----------



## juliou79

a mi me suena bien


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Merci!!!
Creo que a Badiou también, jajaja...


----------



## chuyitos

Amigos del fórum, les presento el texto con el cual tengo un problemilla de traducción:

*À l'époque, on croyait que la mise en place de comissions scolaraires linguistiques plutôt que confessionnelles inciterait les allophones à poursuivre leurs études en français au niveau collégial.*

Mi intento es:

En esa época, se creía que la implementación de comisiones escolares linguísticas, *mas bien confesionales (?????),* incitarían a los alófonos a proseguir sus estudios en francés a nivel colegial.


El contexto es un artículo de un diario de Québec sobre la preferencia de los alófonos (aquellos que no habla, en Québec-Cánada , ni el inglés ni el francés) a aprender el inglés a nivel académico escolar.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## minsk

*À l'époque, on croyait que la mise en place de comissions scolaraires linguistiques plutôt que confessionnelles inciterait les allophones à poursuivre leurs études en français au niveau collégial.*

Plutôt que tiene sentido aquí de: "más que" y no "más bien"

En esa época, se creía que la implementación de comisiones escolares linguísticas *más que /en vez de las confesionales,* incitarían a los alófonos a proseguir sus estudios en francés a nivel colegial.

Saludos

Minsk


----------



## chuyitos

Hola Minsk...gracias por la ayuda. ¿Podrías decirme, por favor, a qué se refiere con "confesionales"?. ¿Qué contexto lleva ese término?

Igualmente muchas gracias.


----------



## minsk

Hola,

Tiene el mismo sentido que en español: confesional (o sea religioso)
Te mando un link por si te sirve de algo:

redalyc.uaemex.mx/redalyc/pdf/739/73901203.pdf

Saludos


----------



## chuyitos

Súper!, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Mariest

chuyitos said:


> Amigos del fórum, les presento el texto con el cual tengo un problemilla de traducción:
> 
> *À l'époque, on croyait que la mise en place de comissions scolaraires linguistiques plutôt que confessionnelles inciterait les allophones à poursuivre leurs études en français au niveau collégial.*
> 
> Mi intento es:
> 
> En esa época, se creía que la implementación de comisiones escolares linguísticas, *mas bien confesionales (?????),* incitarían a los alófonos a proseguir sus estudios en francés a nivel colegial.
> 
> 
> El contexto es un artículo de un diario de Québec sobre la preferencia de los alófonos (aquellos que no habla, en Québec-Cánada , ni el inglés ni el francés) a aprender el inglés a nivel académico escolar.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


 
En esa época, se creía que la implementación de comisiones escolares linguísticas, *mas bien y no *confesionales* (significa religiosos) (?????),* incitarían a los alófonos a proseguir sus estudios en francés a nivel colegial.


----------



## lullabye

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Tout d'abord avant de me faire lyncher, je tiens à préciser que cet extrait provient du livre de Michel Del Castillo, "Le crime de nos pères" et que je n'ai rien (au contraire !) contre les Espagnols ;p

Voici, dans son contexte, la phrase qui me pose problème :
"Je n'aime pas l'Espagne, je déteste les Espagnols. L'avènement de la démocratie n'a rien changé à mes sentiments pour eux. *Je me demande même si je ne les préférais pas opprimés plutôt que libres.*"

Que j'ai traduit par :
"A mi no me gusta España, yo odio a los españoles. El advenimiento de la democracia no ha cambiado nada tocante a mis sentimientos para ellos. *Por cierto, me pregunto si no les prefería cuando estaban oprimidos en vez de libres.*"

Mes deux questions principales sont :
- comment auriez-vous traduit ce "même" ?
- ma construction avec "plutôt" est-elle correcte ?
Bien sûr, si vous appercevez d'autres fautes, n'hésitez pas à me le signaler !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

J'aurais gardé la traduction normale de *même: incluso.*

Por cierto, en début de phrase, ne sert qu'à attirer l'attention : Au fait,...

*Plutôt que: antes que*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lullabye

Ce qui donnerait donc "Me pregunto incluso si no les prefería cuando estaban oprimidos antes que libres." ?

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse concise et rapide, Gévy !


----------



## chichita

Hola a todos, esta frase me la envió un amigo y qusiera saber que significa. ¿Me podrían ayudar por favor? 
Pourquou quelque chose plutot que rien?


----------



## catatrad

"Pourquoi quelque chose plutôt que rien?" 
    “¿Por qué preferir algo a nada?” 
  El verbo depende del contexto, podría ser también “¿por qué poner algo en vez de no poner nada?” “¿Por qué algo sería mejor que nada?” etc.


----------



## chichita

Gracias Catatrad,¿como puedo contestar esto?: **** Regla 2-Abra un hilo por favor. Martine (Mod..)


----------



## yserien

Más vale algo que nada, se suele decir en España.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No, amigos. Se trata de una cuestión planteada por Leibnitz y retomada por Heidegger. 

¿Por qué [hay / existe] algo y no más bien nada?

También formulable:

¿Por qué el ser y no más bien la nada?

Saludos...


----------



## atchoum29

Bonjour.

Je dois traduire en espagnol la phrase suivante : "_Ce qui métonne, c'est plutôt que ce chiffre ne soit pas plus élevé"

_J'ai écrit _"Lo que me sorprende ... es que este cifra no es mayor"

_Comment traduire le "plutôt" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Atchoum29 et bienvenue parmi nous ! 

plutôt : más bien

C'est le sens 1 donné par notre dictionnaire auquel tu as accès en haut de page du forum. 
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/plutôt

Bisous,

Gévy

Note de modération:
Comme nous ne corrigeons pas les devoirs et que notre but est de compléter le dictionnaire lorsqu'il ne peut pas aider, je te recommande de chercher d'abord dans le dictionnaire et de vérifier si la traduction y est, si d'autre fils existent déjà, etc.  N'oublie pas chaque fois de nous expliquer le contexte, qu'on s'y retrouve un peu.


----------



## asokita

Soit = sea
Presente de subjuntivo, no de indicativo.
"Lo que me sorprende, es que *esa/esta* cifra no sea mayor (o más alta)."

Sobre plutôt, yo en esa frase no lo traduciría.


----------



## pereus

Estoy de acuerdo con asokita. En este caso, como en francés, debes usar el subjuntivo y, a diferencia del francés, en español cifra es femenina. La frase propuesta por asokita me parece perfecta.


----------



## atchoum29

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## galizano

Ne pas traduire plutôt me semble une erreur. Ce plutôt correspond à "en réalité".(Il se réfère à ce qui a été dit ou écrit antérieurement.*Je préfère *m'étonner sur le fait que ce chiffre ne soit pas plus élevé.) Traduire par "más bien" me semble important pour garder la nuance de la phrase initiale. 
A comparer avec: Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que ce chiffre........


----------



## Inarpa

Muy buenos días :

Me he quedado atascada en un párrafo y no consigo ver el sentido de "plutôt que" en esta frase, ni tampoco cómo podría unirlo con lo que viene después. A ver si alguien puede ver la luz antes que yo... 
"_Dans cette logique, la stratégie du M23 serait celle de laver le linge sale en famille, *plutôt que par l’intervention des Nations Unies, parvenant à un accord avec le gouvernement qui rendrait caduque, ou présenterait moins opportune, la présence d’une brigade international*"._

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Marie3933

Buenos días, Inarpa
En esta frase se opone "en famille" a "via la intervención de las Naciones Unidas". El M23 tiende por la primera solución.
_Plutôt que_ = más que, en vez de.


----------



## galizano

Lo que prefiero : *antes que por*.
Unos ejemplos que encajan con lo que andas buscando : (digo yo; ya que no soy nativo)
http://www.google.fr/#rlz=1W1AVSA_frFR466&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22antes+que++por+la%22&rlz=1W1AVSA_frFR466&oq=%22antes+que++por+la%22&gs_l=hp.12..0i8i30l4.19125.25813.2.27578.6.6.0.0.0.0.265.1171.0j4j2.6.0....0...1c.1.19.psy-ab.kzpIfoEZ56g&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.d2k&fp=c800e418e76cfcd3&biw=960&bih=423


----------



## Inarpa

Después de leer las dos propuestas y de echarle un poco de imaginación, me ha quedado algo así:
"En este sentido, la estrategia del 23M sería la de lavar los trapos sucios en casa, *antes que por* la intervención de las Naciones Unidas, conseguirían un acuerdo con el gobierno que caducaría o haría menos oportuna la presencia de una brigada internacional". 

Sigo sin tener muy claro lo de *antes que por. *No sé si es la mejor opción, pero tampoco se me ocurre nada más.

Gracias, Marie3933 y galizano, habéis sido de gran ayuda ^^


----------



## Marie3933

¿No ves que te falta un infinitivo en la segunda parte de la alternativa? Si no pones un verbo, se entiende que todo depende del primer verbo. ¿Te parece correcto en castellano "lavar los trapos sucios por la intervención de las Naciones Unidas? 
A mí, no. 
No tienes por que conservar « laver son linge sale en famille » tal cual. La idea es _« __régler ses différends entre soi, sans intermédiaire, sans  témoin_ » (resolver/subsanar sus diferencias, discrepancias entre ellos /ellos mismos/ por sí mismos vs. dejar que intervengan otros).


----------



## swift

Hola Inarpa:

A decir verdad, es más que entendible que te cueste traducir ese pasaje: desde el punto de vista gramatical, el texto de partida está horrendamente redactado. Pero dejando eso de lado, para resolver la traducción de los elementos subrayados:





Inarpa said:


> Dans cette logique, la stratégie du M23 serait celle de laver le linge sale en famille, plutôt que par l’intervention des Nations Unies, parvenant à un accord avec le gouvernement qui rendrait caduque, ou présenterait moins opportune, la présence d’une brigade international.


Te propongo lo siguiente:
_
Dentro de esa lógica, la estrategía [...] consistiría en lavar los trapos sucios en casa y no *con *la intervención de las Naciones Unidas...
_
Creo que de ese modo se entiende que se buscó una _solución doméstica en lugar de la intervención de las Naciones Unidas_.


----------



## galizano

¿No valdría "*antes que con*"? . Tengo mucho interes en saberlo con el fin de mejorar y perfeccionar mi nivel . Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola Galizano:

Sí, también cabría.


----------



## galizano

swift said:


> Hola Galizano:
> 
> Sí, también cabría.



¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------

